# 2013 trek madone 5.2 vs 2012 cervelo s5



## Linzzz82 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm torn between these two bikes. I love to ride in groups and events but have also competed in my first 70.3 triathlon this summer. After much thought I decided to upgrade to a new road bike rather then go TT. 
While the frame of the cervelo impresses me I'm not sure that the SRAM rival is as great as ultegra. The cervelo feeds more to my wanna be tri racing side but the madone just seems to have better components...or does it? Any insight would be much appreciated! Both bikes are within a close $ amount that would not make or break this deal.


----------



## Linzzz82 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm torn between these two bikes. I love to ride in groups and events but have also competed in my first 70.3 triathlon this summer. After much thought I decided to upgrade to a new road bike rather then go TT.
While the frame of the cervelo impresses me I'm not sure that the SRAM rival is as great as ultegra. The cervelo feeds more to my wanna be tri racing side but the madone just seems to have better components...or does it? Any insight would be much appreciated! Both bikes are within a close $ amount that would not make or break this deal.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

You're right about the components but both should satisfy your appetite. The SRAM fan boys will go the Campy route and claim that the groups that comparable Shimano group is in fact lower level than theirs. Rival is supposed to be on par with 105, but due to it's weight, many will say it's on par with Ultegra. That part is up to you which to decide on. Both are good groups and are worthy to be on any race machine. The question is which fits you best and also looks best to you. After all you have to get up look at your investment and ride it, not us. I am anti-Trek, so I would take the Cervelo. Trek makes great stuff but I am from the LeMond camp so that's why I wouldn't buy one. No other reason. Still, a 5.2 is an excellent bike.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Many high end components offer only a slight weight advantage, sometimes sacrificing durability. I finally had to retire the low end Campy Mirage shifters on my touring bike after 36K miles. All the purists said they wouldn't make 10K miles. The point? There's not enough difference between the components on the two bikes you named to fuss over. Just keep them clean and lubricated. Get the bike you like. You'll probably get another one before the components wear out anyway. I'd nod in the direction of the s5.


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's a discussion:
Cervelo S5 Rival vs 2013 Trek Madone 5.2 vs Specialized Venge Expert

And a spec comparison:

2012 Cervelo S5 Rival vs 2013 Trek Madone 5.2 H2 (Compact) in Road Bikes


----------



## pittsey (Oct 12, 2012)

I would go rival before I went ultegra IMO. I also would go the S5 regardless.


----------



## Linzzz82 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for your input! I do like the cervelo but I just don't like the feel of the double shifting SRAM on the bike. I was told I'd get use to it...
I never thought I wanted a trek but this one is proving me wrong


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Linzzz82 said:


> Thanks for your input! I do like the cervelo but I just don't like the feel of the double shifting SRAM on the bike. I was told I'd get use to it...
> I never thought I wanted a trek but this one is proving me wrong


Outside of my mostly indefensible bias against Trek (just don't like the brand and it's marketing from the very first they appeared on the market, it's just me), what you wrote above is the main factor you should consider - your preference for shifting. I personally really like the Sram, it works much better for me physically, but of course there's nothing wrong with Shimano.


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

A guy that goes on our group rides got an S5 a couple of months ago and he told me he's trading it back to the LBS for something else.

He finds that the bike feels very unstable at speed, especially down hills. He said he can feel the front end flexing and he feels very uneasy on it. He's around 5'10", maybe 180lbs.


----------



## Gware (Jul 30, 2013)

One thing I have come to understand. Unless you are a pro on grand tours, or anything competitive, not much differenece in the higher end components. I would like to get some nice wheels on my 5.9 Madone.. So I tested out some Zipp 303's form LBS. I did a 75 mile ride that I ride often with a fast group. Did not go any faster, did not ride any better to me than my stock wheels. 
Another example,,, my bike I use for commuting to work is a Specialized Allez Elite with Sram Rival. My main weekend warrior bike is a 2013 5.9 Madone with full Sram Red. I can not see the difference other than weight. Since I am not getting paid to ride, I am mad at myself for upgrading the 5.9 to Red. Now I sold the Ultegra Groupo that came stock on my 5.9, that helped pay for the Red. 

I guess what I am saying is,,, I can get down the road just a fast on my aluminum commute bike as compared to my Madone which was alot more. The madone is a smoother ride, but just saying.
Climbing I would have to give it to my Madone since it is Carbon, much less weight.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

what is your typical ride? would you be better off getting a standard road bike and a tri bike like a P5 later? I love Cervelo's but I have read that the S5 is less comfy than "your first night in prison" or something like that. I am also no fan of trek....and I dont know why!


----------



## DCash (Jun 20, 2012)

Linzzz82 said:


> Thanks for your input! I do like the cervelo but I just don't like the feel of the double shifting SRAM on the bike. I was told I'd get use to it...
> I never thought I wanted a trek but this one is proving me wrong


The Trek is an incredible all around bike. The Cervelo is an amazing aero race machine. Are your group rides long epics or all out suffer fest?

At this price range you shouldn't have to compromise. Have the shop find you a S5 with Ultegra.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

C'mon. You seriously don't know which bike you want?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Linzzz82 said:


> Thanks for your input! I do like the cervelo but I just don't like the feel of the double shifting SRAM on the bike. I was told I'd get use to it...
> I never thought I wanted a trek but this one is proving me wrong


I've owned two SRAM bikes (one Force; one Red) because I was told the same thing. I did get used to them but I still liked the feel and shift action of Shimano better. uble tap still didn't appeal to mean after seasons of racing. Granted SRAM was no slouch in anyway, but Shimano just felt better to me too. It's all about preference. SRAM does win on style points but I like the no-nonsense look that Shimano takes in their design. Austere, but sturdy.... and proven from decades of racing.


----------



## Linzzz82 (Jul 31, 2013)

I am getting into racing but still love the typical group ride. I did my first half iron this weekend. That being said I would agree with you. I'd like my next bike to be a go to road bike and then buy a TT. Why don't people like trek? Is it the same reason wine snobs don't like a twist off cap?


----------



## Linzzz82 (Jul 31, 2013)

If the cervelo had ultegra it would be a no brainier for me. Maybe ill push the bike store to find this for me.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

pittsey said:


> I would go rival before I went ultegra IMO. I also would go the S5 regardless.


My sentiment exactly!


----------



## Linzzz82 (Jul 31, 2013)

That's my fear. The shop says ill adapt but I really wasn't a fan. What made you try a second?


----------

